# Speckled Trout Tournament



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Speckled Trout USA will hold a speckled trout tournament in Gulfport, MS. on Oct. 23. If you are interested information can be found at... www.speckledtroutusa.com


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

reeltrouble said:


> Speckled Trout USA will hold a speckled trout tournament in Gulfport, MS. on Oct. 23. If you are interested information can be found at... www.speckledtroutusa.com


Why can I not find results for the recent Port St.Joe tourney?? I mean if you going to put on tournaments,at least take the time to post the results somewhere or update the website.Just sayin'...


----------



## reeltrouble (Oct 3, 2007)

the website is new for this year....you can go to wfntv.com

look for archives, speckled trout usa port st. joe.


----------

